# How dare I call it a "shovel" !!



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

It's not a shovel, it's an Entrenching Tool.

What's the difference?  About 30 bucks   

This is made by Glock.  I think I've heard that name before.  Where was it....ah yes, it's what I use to shoot those pesky bullseyes on the range 







The four-section handle holds a saw with a screwdriver tip.

Street price is about $50.

Glock's propaganda says it was designed to be extremely rugged.   Given that it is a Glock, I believe it.

It's reported to be rather lightweight - about 24 oz.

Hmmm....my SUV just might need one of these....


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> The four-section handle holds a saw with a screwdriver tip.
> 
> Street price is about $50.
> 
> ...



Carol---Glock, eh?...OK, so what calibres do they come in?? Did you get one with a nightscope?
:uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hmmm....my SUV just might need one of these....



Only if you take it off-road!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Only if you take it off-road!


 
I don't take it off road, but...unfortunately New England gets this stuff known to Northerners as **** and ***.   I mean....snow and ice.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't take it off road, but...unfortunately New England gets this stuff known to Northerners as **** and ***.   I mean....snow and ice.



HAHAHA :rofl:


I keep a military issue e-tool in my Jeep.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

exile said:


> Carol---Glock, eh?...OK, so what calibres do they come in?? Did you get one with a nightscope?
> :uhyeah:


 
I had to buy the nightscope seperately, but I found one that has a less-lethal capability 













Not sure about the calibres, I was told it never needs reloading.   Do you think I was had?  :rofl:


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I had to buy the nightscope seperately, but I found one that has a less-lethal capability



Hey, I want one of those!



Carol Kaur said:


> Not sure about the calibres, I was told it never needs reloading.   Do you think I was had?  :rofl:



If it starts jamming on you all the time, the answer is probably yes, LOL!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Roflmao!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I had to buy the nightscope seperately, but I found one that has a less-lethal capability


Does this device have the official Eyebrow of Approval&#8482;? :uhyeah:


----------



## rutherford (Oct 10, 2006)

Careful.  You might end up like this shovel lover:

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Set/2292/shovelrev.htm


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

rutherford said:


> Careful.  You might end up like this shovel lover:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Set/2292/shovelrev.htm



I think he has a shovel fetish


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

rutherford said:


> Careful. You might end up like this shovel lover:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Set/2292/shovelrev.htm


 
OOOffff.  That's even creepier than his review of the Massad Ayoob blade.  *shudder*


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I think he has a shovel fetish



Don't know what's scarier---the guy's shovel or the guy...


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Does this device have the official Eyebrow of Approval? :uhyeah:


 
Eyebrow of Approval?  What is this Eyebrow of Approval you speak of?  

That's not the size that I broke, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

PS: I'm _not_ gonna be the first person on this thread to make some lame `can you dig it?' joke at Carol's shovel's expense---and that's a promise!!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

exile said:


> PS: I'm _not_ gonna be the first person on this thread to make some lame `can you dig it?' joke at Carol's shovel's expense---and that's a promise!!


 
Are you sure?  Maybe you ought to delve in to that one more thorougly


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Are you sure?  Maybe you ought to delve in to that one more thorougly



I have, in spades!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Eyebrow of Approval? What is this Eyebrow of Approval you speak of?


The Eyebrow of Approval denotes combat certification for flashlights.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> The Eyebrow of Approval denotes combat certification for flashlights.


 
Is that why I'm the only person that I know that has broken a Maglite AND a Surefire?   

Dang, I would have thought they both had the Eyebrow of Approval


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

Sharpen the spade on that "puppy" and you have one heck of a nice weapon in the truck of your car.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Is that why I'm the only person that I know that has broken a Maglite AND a Surefire?


I have a Maglite that I've abused for over 10 years and it still works just fine.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Weight  650g
Length (shovel only) 645mm (with saw out) 855mm

So...converted to 'Murcan, that's 1.5 pounds, 25" (shovel only), 34" (with saw out.

Yes, that ought to extend my reach quite nicely.

This ridiculous commonwealth has outlawed "sword-canes" I certainly hope they haven't outlawed "saw-shovels"  er....  "saw-entrenching-tools"


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I have a Maglite that I've abused for over 10 years and it still works just fine.


 
Show off


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Show off


I'm debating whether I want to do the LED upgrade, or look into a "native" LED Mag-Lite, or Sure-fire.


----------



## exile (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> This ridiculous commonwealth has outlawed "sword-canes" I certainly hope they haven't outlawed "saw-shovels"  er....  "saw-entrenching-tools"



As in: `You may carry a shovel or other digging tool on your person or vehicle, subject to the condition that it not be sharp enough to cut anything.' 
Makes sense.... not! But I'd check if I were you :wink1:


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I'm debating whether I want to do the LED upgrade, or look into a "native" LED Mag-Lite, or Sure-fire.


 
I had the Sure-Fire Executive Defender.  It was incredibly bright.  The crenolated bezel I had mixed feelings about.  I think it makes a very effective striking surface...but it's not the mosts plesant to touch when reaching for it blindly 

Is there an LED upgrade for the 2 D cell mag?  



* vague attempt to keep thread on topic *

That is of course, the night scope for my shovel.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Is there an LED upgrade for the 2 D cell mag?


Yes, here it is.
As for the topic, we used to do "e-tool quals" in the Marines.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously speaking, I'd not mind one. I'm in the process (slowly) or restoring an old army jeep. While not "authentic", it sure would look great  shoot, I'd not mind having one laying in the my truck box


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I don't take it off road, but...unfortunately New England gets this stuff known to Northerners as **** and ***.   I mean....snow and ice.


What good is an SUV if it *doesn't* go off road? I mean geez. Ok snow and ice... but that's only 4-5 months out of the year... what about summah? You got Mud? Get into it girl! Heh!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Seriously speaking, I'd not mind one. I'm in the process (slowly) or restoring an old army jeep. While not "authentic", it sure would look great  shoot, I'd not mind having one laying in the my truck box



I have an authentic army entrenching tool - complete with canvas cover.  It was my uncle's, when he was in the Army; it was in a bunch of stuff I inherited when my grandfather moved out of his house and into the retirement community.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> What good is an SUV if it *doesn't* go off road? I mean geez. Ok snow and ice... but that's only 4-5 months out of the year... what about summah? You got Mud? Get into it girl! Heh!


 
WHAT???   Drive a truck through NATURE?  Are you kiddin?   There's no way I would go to some natural spot and drive through it.  I go to some natural spot and shoot firearms!!  There's a difference! :roflmao:


Now there are plenty of roads in New England that make you FEEL like you are going off-road, but that's another story.


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Now there are plenty of roads in New England that make you FEEL like you are going off-road, but that's another story.



Carol, that is any road North of Bangor for sure.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Now there are plenty of roads in New England that make you FEEL like you are going off-road, but that's another story.



I have to imagine what was there before the roads.... nature?     Check out the tread lightly program.  Follow those rules and you will be in good shape.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Now there are plenty of roads in New England that make you FEEL like you are going off-road, but that's another story.


Uh, Carol? That might just be your driving...



:uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I have to imagine what was there before the roads.... nature?  Check out the tread lightly program. Follow those rules and you will be in good shape.


 
Hmmm...an easy trek actually sounds like a lot of fun.  My Honda isn't the best for the trail.  The differential is strictly a limited-slip...I can't lock it in to 4WD, nor do I have a 4x4 Low.  I'm just a wannabe I guess


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Uh, Carol? That might just be your driving...
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Hey, I warned you before you got in. 

Crazy part is, my driving is considered "normal" for around here.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I have an authentic army entrenching tool - complete with canvas cover. It was my uncle's, when he was in the Army; it was in a bunch of stuff I inherited when my grandfather moved out of his house and into the retirement community.


 
That actually sounds really cool Kacey.  Do you carry it in your vehicle?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> That actually sounds really cool Kacey.  Do you carry it in your vehicle?



I don't... but with the winter driving season coming up, and after reading this thread, I'm starting to think I should.  After all, it's not doing me any good at all in the basement.


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Hey, I warned you before you got in.
> 
> Crazy part is, my driving is considered "normal" for around here.



Just a quick primer for those who have never driven in the Northeast.  I don't know why Mass spends the money to paint lines on their roads, nobody pays ANY attention to them.  Cars over 20 years old in New Hampshire still have the original turn signal bulbs, and they still are brand new (except for those 30 seconds you had to use them to pass inspection.)  Maine, picture an entire State that doesn't know what a turn lane is used for, and a rotary is something that used to be on your phone why would you put one in a road.


By the way, to stick to the main topic, those are great little tools to have in your vehicle.  I have had several over the years, but truthfully I usually drive larger vehicles and have gone to just having a "D" handle #2 point regular shovel tucked away somewhere.  The folding ones are a great alternative for smaller vehicles and I am going to have to pick one up for my little car the wife drives into work.


----------

